# they&#039;re here



## swpa (Mar 15, 2013)

let the fun begin. I marked 3 thimble sized blacks this eve in the Ligonier valley at my earliest checkpoint historically-too small to harvest. Figure this out--i have ground soil temp at 49 and have never found any below 53. I will try to post a pic later tonight after work, but have never been successful on this site.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

We didn't get the rain they were calling last night but went for a walk-about anyways. The woods have come alive since Thursday and amazingly so. May apples are up and unfurled, trillium is up and with flowers; saw scarlet cups and young fiddleheads. Checked my early black spot and nada. I know they'll be there after this afternoon's rain.

Dandelions made their appearance over the weekend as well.


----------

